# Horner going to the Vuelta for sure? How long do you expect him to last?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Headed to Utah and the Vuelta, Horner searches for lost time - VeloNews.com

I have no clue how he plans to drag his carcass all over Spain. Tbh I wouldn't even have faith in prime Chris Horner.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not certain, but I think he plans to ride his bike.

What's your problem with Chris?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

JohnStonebarger said:


> I'm not certain, but I think he plans to ride his bike.
> 
> What's your problem with Chris?


no problem, but the man is kinda done and is shooting pretty high.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey. Let's show the little old bald guy a little respect. He's working hard, believes in himself and is going for it. He's got my admiration. Granted, at his age and with his physical issues, he may run into problems, but I'd like to see him do well.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I think a finish with the rest of the pack fodder would be a respectable showing for him.

I also suspect he'll have a go during one of the stages, but not take any stage wins.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Old. Checking birth days, Horner's about 6 weeks younger than Jens Voigt, who frequently refers to himself as the oldest licensed pro. Both turn 42 this year, Oct and Sep respectively. What other pros are around that age?


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

My prediction, maybe 15 - 20 km. Crash out, with a broken something or other or just have a bad mechanical and say he needed to leave cause his bike was not experiencing 
"good form."


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

King Arthur said:


> My prediction, maybe 15 - 20 km. Crash out, with a broken something or other or just have a bad mechanical and say he needed to leave cause his bike was not experiencing
> "good form."


Is this a Horner or a Vandevelde thread?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lost viking knows of what he speaks.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I had no idea how he planned to drag his carcass all over Spain either considering the Pro Cycling Challenge says he is coming to CO.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rokh On said:


> I had no idea how he planned to drag his carcass all over Spain either considering the Pro Cycling Challenge says he is coming to CO.


Unlike youth - hope springs eternal.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

looigi said:


> Hey. Let's show the little old bald guy a little respect. He's working hard, believes in himself and is going for it. He's got my admiration. Granted, at his age and with his physical issues, he may run into problems, but I'd like to see him do well.


Word. Haven't you seen "Rocky"? Everyone loves an underdog.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

He's not dead yet: Chris Horner wins queen stage, takes lead in Tour of Utah - VeloNews.com


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

looigi said:


> He's not dead yet: Chris Horner wins queen stage, takes lead in Tour of Utah - VeloNews.com


I rode that stage yesterday. I had a 3 hour head start on the pros and we finished at almost exactly the same time. They caught me about 500 meters from the finish (the motorcade) so I stopped and watched them blast by. That was an insane stage.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Cyclin Dan said:


> I rode that stage yesterday. I had a 3 hour head start on the pros and we finished at almost exactly the same time. They caught me about 500 meters from the finish (the motorcade) so I stopped and watched them blast by. That was an insane stage.


This is a sobering post. Makes us realize just how slow we are, at least in comparison to the pros.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Of all the crap that's occurred lately, I still find it hard to NOT route for the guy. He impressed the hell out of me in Utah, and looks to be coming back into form. 
I hope he rides the vuelta, as he doesn't show up on Leopard-Trek roster for colorado. I'd love to see horner shock the world at the Vuelta and wear the world champions jersey as a 42 year old next year.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

He looked great in Utah, I think the 7 stages with no TT was great for him. (And a lot of others)
The Vuelta will be a grind, I will be rooting for him the whole way.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

While I don't hold Utah to the Vuelta, that performance was better than I expected. Will admit there's something enlightening about an older athlete succeeding. Kinda redefines "old".


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> While I don't hold Utah to the Vuelta, that performance was better than I expected. Will admit there's something enlightening about an older athlete succeeding. Kinda redefines "old".


Agreed that while that queen stage climb was no joke, the TOU is no Vuelta. 

I talked to him on stage 1 and dude looked skinny as hell. I think they had to go into children's sizing for that kit.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree Ventruck.

I think Tommy D was just a little upset but in the end it didn't matter.

Not sure if it has change but over the weekend Horner was still listed on the USA Pro Cycling.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

El Scorcho said:


> I talked to him on stage 1 and dude looked skinny as hell. I think they had to go into children's sizing for that kit.


Now y'all know how I feel! Occasionally XS is a little snug on me.....


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Horner has said he's not going to do Colorado. He says the climbs are insufficiently difficult - not steep enough.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes. Insufficiently difficult or steep enough to play to his primary strength over other riders, which he considers to be climbing. That and he says he doesn't deal well with altitude.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I live in colorado and I think it's a shitty course with almost no steep climbing. I think they may just make it flat with a time trial at the end so Taylor phinney can win.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> While I don't hold Utah to the Vuelta, that performance was better than I expected. Will admit there's something enlightening about an older athlete succeeding. Kinda redefines "old".


I agree. I think he did wonderfully for his age. Kudos to him.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

"American Chris Horner (RadioShack-Leopard) won stage 3 at the Vuelta a Espana on Monday. Horner, who at 41 years and 307 days is the oldest person to win a grand tour stage, is now the overall leader of the race. He’s also the oldest rider to lead a grand tour..."

Of course it's still early, but pretty impressive...


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

How could you not like the guy? How could you poo pah his abilities
which are obvious even with cursory watching. That kind of dismissal
often makes one regret ones words.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I for one didn't think he had a stage win in him, so I've got to give him props. :thumbsup:

Wonder if he has anything else left in the tank?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone knows it is nearly impossible to get the leader's jersey on Stage 3 and still be wearing it at the end. Whatever happens in the coming weeks Horner will be have had the experience of taking a GT stage win and, with it, the GC lead. 

He has had a great career and this is perhaps his top achievement, even if he DOES fall off his bike tomorrow (knock on wood).

Go Chris!

JSR


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

JSR said:


> Everyone knows it is nearly impossible to get the leader's jersey on Stage 3 and still be wearing it at the end. Whatever happens in the coming weeks Horner will be have had the experience of taking a GT stage win and, with it, the GC lead.
> 
> He has had a great career and this is perhaps his top achievement, even if he DOES fall off his bike tomorrow (knock on wood).
> *
> ...


X2!


1) I hope he finishes the Spanish tour.

2) I hope he finishes in the top 20.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

So many haters here... do not understand... Horner is the best non-doped American rider since Greg Lemond. Show a little respect.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

tbqh I'm kinda eating my words here. I wasn't flat out hatin' but I really didn't think he could do this.

He must've read this thread.

When he brings the red to 'merica, he'll give credit where it's due. "Ventruck gave me my fire".


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I've always liked Horner for some reason, maybe because he was an outcast at US Cycling for 20 years. He sure had one hell of a kick in that last km yesterday though. Hope that wasn't all he had.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

a few years back Chris was showing up at SoCal Cross races. His GF at the time was an elite woman. I have missed a few seasons so he may still be showing up. He's a very nice person, humble and not all ego'd out. How could folks dislike this guy?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

horner is very race savvy. i like that he went for the stage, and early on. he knows his miles are numbered and needs to get those career wins while they are still viable.

he already has one more vuelta stage than armstrong. and the two of those guys are tied for tour stage wins, too.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

weltyed said:


> horner is very race savvy. i like that he went for the stage, and early on. he knows his miles are numbered and needs to get those career wins while they are still viable...


Savy enough to lose the jersey ASAP?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think anyone said they doubted him because they didn't like him, I suspect his age was more a factor in the assessment than his personality. In any event, he did better than many of us suspected he would - so the last laugh is his, no?


----------



## GoSharks (Jun 9, 2007)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Savy enough to lose the jersey ASAP?


Did you watch any of the stage? Interesting/controversial decision by the race officials at the finish.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

GoSharks said:


> Did you watch any of the stage? Interesting/controversial decision by the race officials at the finish.


Sadly no, I'm at work.

I take it you didn't agree that a 1 second gap opened up ahead of Chris?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

GoSharks said:


> Did you watch any of the stage? Interesting/controversial decision by the race officials at the finish.



It was a controversial decision and I understand why. Horner did not finish far enough behind Nibali for either of them to think that he lost the jersey. It was an irritating technicality but I admit that the transfer of the jersey from Horner back to Nibali was justified by the rules. 

Nibali seemed disappointed not only to have to defend the jersey again but also to be taking it away from Horner. Acknowledging the hard work that Radioshack did today to keep the jersey and recognizing that it had little impact on his overall GC ambitions at this point, he thought that they deserved to keep it and felt sorry for having taken it. Nibali has to be one of the classiest riders as far as his respect for the sport in general that has come out in a while. Underneath his great GC talent, he is never pretentious and tries his hardest to play fair.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

.....


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The officials claimed there was a split between Nibali's "group" which finished 6 seconds ahead of "Horner's" group (first rider across from each group.) Sorry, I didn't see a "split." Both Nibali and Horner appeared to accept the decision with class.

I've met Chris on two occasions. The Boise Twilight Criterium in 2000 or 2001 (don't remember which.) A year he didn't have a pro contract. He'd driven over from Bend, rode the race and lapped the field solo. I got to talk to him after the race and he was laughing, smiling and willing to engage with anybody and everybody.

The second time was at the 2011 Tour of California (which Chris won) "Wrap Party" thrown by Trek in downtown L.A. Thanks to our Trek rep (I work for a Trek dealer) I scored a VIP pass. Got my picture taken with him and Andy Schleck. I told Chris I had first met him at the Twilight Criterium some 10 years ago. His response - with a big smile on his face - "Did I win?"

Class act.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

The only thing better then seeing Chris Horner podium at Vuelta is when he and Jens Voigt take over the Tour de France announcing duties from Paul & Phil.


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

My favorite Chris Horner story. What a class act.

Chris Horner Gives Fallen Rider (and bike) a 2k Ride to the Finish | Grit & Glimmer


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

GoSharks said:


> Did you watch any of the stage? Interesting/controversial decision by the race officials at the finish.


It was very close but, for me the real problem, is that the decision seemed inconsistent with that given on Stage 2. The distance gap on Stage 2 looked much more than that on Stage 4, yet no time gap was given. Maybe different commissaires taking different views but it is still a bit odd.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

troutmd said:


> The only thing better then seeing Chris Horner podium at Vuelta is when he and Jens Voigt take over the Tour de France announcing duties from Paul & Phil.


Now THAT would be cool!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

jms said:


> My favorite Chris Horner story. What a class act.
> 
> Chris Horner Gives Fallen Rider (and bike) a 2k Ride to the Finish | Grit & Glimmer


That is SUCH a great story! From one of my favorite bloggers, no less.
I dunno how anyone can not like Chris. 
Okay, I wish he hadn't "waffled" on his heretofore outspoken stance on doping, but whatev's.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> ...I dunno how anyone can not like Chris.
> Okay, I wish he hadn't "waffled" on his heretofore outspoken stance on doping, but whatev's.


I agree. But I suppose that's the price he paid to keep racing and find a spot on Armstrong's team. I do hope that once he retires he can make a career of commentating...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Old guys effing RULE!


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

bump.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

So, Horner gets a 47 second gap on Nibali, Basso, J Rod and Valverde. Nibali attacks so hard he nearly runs wide on an uphill corner. Nibali drops the others but still ends up 48 seconds behind Horner. Truly remarkable and makes Froome's TdF attacks look tame.

Hmmm.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

cq20 said:


> So, Horner gets a 47 second gap on Nibali, Basso, J Rod and Valverde. Nibali attacks so hard he nearly runs wide on an uphill corner. Nibali drops the others but still ends up 48 seconds behind Horner. Truly remarkable and makes Froome's TdF attacks look tame.
> 
> Hmmm.


At least with Horner you have a known commodity. As opposed to the "zero to hero" antics of Froome.

Chris rode a good and steady pace while the rest were marking each other. A fine example of tactical astuteness brought about by years of experience.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> At least with Horner you have a known commodity. As opposed to the "zero to hero" antics of Froome.
> 
> Chris rode a good and steady pace while the rest were marking each other. A fine example of tactical astuteness brought about by years of experience.


absolutely. It's the change in diet. The small amount of racing during the year which keeps him fresh. the others are not as focused. marginal gains. 
did I forget any? 
oh yes, I forgot who marked nibali the last 3 km?


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

Lqifoxcotrepi


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

JSR said:


> Old guys effing RULE!



Yeah :lol: !!



Oh, my back! I think I just pulled my back!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

RS just needs to be on the top of their game. Real slim chance Chris will hold it, but he'll definitely needs the team to keep working.

I'm not too suspicious about the performance. I mean yeah, you take words with a grain of salt, but he was looking at steeper grades as his strong point going into the Vuelta. iirc he mentioned that being the reason he didn't join USAPC.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Horner is pretty fresh while the other GC contenders have already done a grand tour this year. Some having done the TdF. And I don't think Nibali entered the race at top form. I can see Nibali getting stronger through the race though.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Great ride by Nibali today. I think Horner did just about as well as could be expected, finishing in 20th place. That's pretty good against a field of this quality. So, the big question now is whether he can claw back some time against a strong top five. He's done it so far, but....


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Horner may have needed to spend a little time on the TT bike the last few months.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

He beat Nibali by 48 seconds two days ago, and now Nibali's up on him 46 seconds. And I doubt the GC contenders are going to be quite so cavalier as they were two days ago letting him go on the big climbs. It's gonna be tough and require luck, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the old guy.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

From what Valverde was saying, nobody "let him go", they simply couldn't do anything about it when he went. Nibali seems like he's on the way up in form so he'll be tough to beat in the upcoming stages. It'll be interesting for sure.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> From what Valverde was saying, nobody "let him go", they simply couldn't do anything about it when he went.....


Yeah, but that's not what it looked like when I was watching it. They kept looking at each other waiting for somebody else to jump, apparently more concerned about each other than Horner. Nibali finally went. He didn't gain on Horner, but he didn't lose any more time either.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

While it's always good to see an "old horse" still competitive. But cmon, old man is doping. What does he have to lose anyway if caught? Ban him from racing at age 42? yeah like he cares.


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> While it's always good to see an "old horse" still competitive. But cmon, old man is doping. What does he have to lose anyway if caught? Ban him from racing at age 42? yeah like he cares.


What does Horner have to lose? Oh, I'd say his self respect and the respect of those around him, a more than respectable record of professional accomplishment, etc., etc. Do you have any tangible evidence to support your heretofore baseless accusation?

Actually, if anything I find Horner's performance quite credible, I believe the peloton in it's current incarnation is coming back to him and other clean riders like Horner, Roche, Hesjedal and Dan Martin. Read between the lines in "Lance Armstrong's War", and how the past hierarchy of USAC treated him over the last decade, and it's pretty clear he's clean. 

Go Chris. Good on you for quietly fighting the good fight.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jms said:


> What does Horner have to lose? Oh, I'd say his self respect and the respect of those around him, a more than respectable record of professional accomplishment, etc., etc. Do you have any tangible evidence to support your heretofore baseless accusation?
> 
> Actually, if anything I find Horner's performance quite credible, I believe the peloton in it's current incarnation is coming back to him and other clean riders like Horner, Roche, Hesjedal and Dan Martin. Read between the lines in "Lance Armstrong's War", and how the past hierarchy of USAC treated him over the last decade, and it's pretty clear he's clean.
> 
> Go Chris. Good on you for quietly fighting the good fight.


A good doping program leaves no evidence. Sure, everyone wants to believe that these "new" riders are clean. They're simply ahead of the testers at the moment. This could last a while or the testers could get caught up next month.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Today was kind of muted for the gc guys. Yesterday was damn hard and the gc guys didn't tear it up today. I am hoping to see Horner or Rodriquez try something tomorrow. With a rest day on Tuesday, it would be good to see somebody try to eat into Nibali's lead.
This week is going to be good!
Nice to see Roche scrap for time today. I think his dream now is a podium position and I hope he can get it (but I doubt he will).


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

jms said:


> What does Horner have to lose? Oh, I'd say his self respect and the respect of those around him, a more than respectable record of professional accomplishment, etc., etc. *Do you have any tangible evidence to support your heretofore baseless accusation?*
> 
> Actually, if anything I find Horner's performance quite credible, I believe the peloton in it's current incarnation is coming back to him and other clean riders like Horner, Roche, Hesjedal and Dan Martin. Read between the lines in "Lance Armstrong's War", and how the past hierarchy of USAC treated him over the last decade, and it's pretty clear he's clean.
> 
> Go Chris. Good on you for quietly fighting the good fight.



How about a whole history of omerta, lying, and cheats? I'd like to believe, but I'd be stupid.

PS: Jens Voigt is never caught. Said he's never used doped. In fact, he's never even heard of doping much in the pro peloton. Riiight. This coming from an former East German guy, and East Germany was the king of doping.

joke


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

jms said:


> What does Horner have to lose? Oh, I'd say his self respect and the respect of those around him, a more than respectable record of professional accomplishment, etc., etc. Do you have any tangible evidence to support your heretofore baseless accusation?
> 
> Actually, if anything I find Horner's performance quite credible, I believe the peloton in it's current incarnation is coming back to him and other clean riders like Horner, Roche, Hesjedal and Dan Martin. Read between the lines in "Lance Armstrong's War", and how the past hierarchy of USAC treated him over the last decade, and it's pretty clear he's clean.
> 
> Go Chris. Good on you for quietly fighting the good fight.


I have to admit; The closer we get to the last week of the tour with Chris being in the top 5, the more likely it is he's doping.


Evidence? I have absolutely none. I'm a Chris Horner fan too.

The first ten days I can believe he's riding clean but it's the last eleven days that will be the tell-tale. My W.A.G. is that he will start fading the last seven days if he's not doping. If he stays in the top three until the finish, I'm afraid it will be highly suspicious how he did that at aged 42. And I think the media will have a field with it too.

Look what controversy Fast Freddie got into when he won the National Championship this year.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> I have to admit; The closer we get to the last week of the tour with Chris being in the top 5, the more likely it is he's doping...


Why? Because he's doing well? Wouldn't that apply equally to anybody else doing well, including Nibali?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Notwithstanding attempts to harsh my mellow, I am pumped! After a strong showing today Horner sits at 28'. Go Chris!


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

looigi said:


> Why? Because he's doing well? Wouldn't that apply equally to anybody else doing well, including Nibali?


Nibali is a two time Grand Tour winner. He's a proven commodity, and the number one favourite.. Horner has never even been considered a Grand Tour contender or favourite, yet he's suddenly turned into one at the age of 41. Yeah right!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

piano said:


> Nibali is a two time Grand Tour winner. He's a proven commodity, and the number one favourite.. Horner has never even been considered a Grand Tour contender or favourite, yet he's suddenly turned into one at the age of 41. Yeah right!


Nibali is a GT winner when the best GT riders don't show up. No Schlecks, No Contadors.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

So for those of us that got into cycling in only the last 10 years or so, why was Horner mostly stateside through most of his career?
I've always "ass"umed there was some kind of rift between him and LA, anyone know?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> How about a whole history of omerta, lying, and cheats? I'd like to believe, but I'd be stupid.
> 
> PS: Jens Voigt is never caught. Said he's never used doped. In fact, he's never even heard of doping much in the pro peloton. Riiight. This coming from an former East German guy, and East Germany was the king of doping.
> 
> joke


In his sort-of defense, every former DDR athlete who has spoken out about their doping program in the years since the Wall came down has said that they were never told what they were being given. But they had to at least suspect it. As far as never hearing about doping in the pro peloton, he's another Claude Rains---shocked, shocked to learn, LOL.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

piano said:


> Nibali is a two time Grand Tour winner. He's a proven commodity...


Or is he a proven doper...

?

I don't think either of them are doping...much.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

looigi said:


> Why? Because he's doing well? Wouldn't that apply equally to anybody else doing well, including Nibali?


Yes, that would probably apply.


But this thread is about Chris Horner, hence, the focus on Chris.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

upstateSC-rider said:


> So for those of us that got into cycling in only the last 10 years or so, why was Horner mostly stateside through most of his career?
> I've always "ass"umed there was some kind of rift between him and LA, anyone know?


No, it didn't have anything to do with LA. They weren't on the same team.

I think Chris just didn't fit in on European teams. He wasn't good with languages and he wasn't getting much respect on the team. Also, he was starting a family. His decision was probably good for him - he completely dominated the US domestic scene.

As to the other assertion by piano,piano that "Horner has never even been considered a Grand Tour contender or favourite", I guess that's technically true. However he has done well in shorter stage races, as well as being chief mountains body guard for other GT contenders. I recall Evans' explicit unhappiness at losing Horner's help some years ago. He has also had his share of bad luck when he was slated for team leadership in GTs, hence the genesis of this thread.

This Vuelta, with its heavy emphasis on mountains and very limited TT, is right up his alley. I'm not in the team bus nor am I his roommate, so I can't say what "supplements" he may or may not be taking. But I'm glad he's having the race of his life.

JSR


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Yes, that would probably apply.
> 
> 
> But this thread is about Chris Horner, hence, the focus on Chris.


Yes, but this thread is about how well he's doing in the race. Without the other riders there'd be no race, he'd be doing neither well or poorly, and he couldn't win or lose. A discussion about Chris without comparison and contrast to his immediate rivals would be pretty empty, IMO.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

looigi said:


> Yes, but this thread is about how well he's doing in the race. Without the other riders there'd be no race, he'd be doing neither well or poorly, and he couldn't win or lose. A discussion about Chris without comparison and contrast to his immediate rivals would be pretty empty, IMO.


Yeah, good points there.


I'm trying to be consistent in my accusations with riders I think are doping. Of course, all are W.A.G.'s.

Since maybe there are few 'top dogs' in the race ( No Froome, Contador, Schleck, etc) it might give the illusion of a doping Chris. :shrugs:


Bottom line is I just hope Chris is racing clean. He's a good man with a top notch character.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Great, now we have two doping sub forums.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

It looks like it is definitely down to Nibali, Horner, and Valverde for the podium. This week is going to be good! Can't wait for the Angrilu on Saturday!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

burgrat said:


> It looks like it is definitely down to Nibali, Horner, and Valverde for the podium. This week is going to be good! Can't wait for the Angrilu on Saturday!


Our the Chris will put US Cycling on his back and bring it to justice.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Great stage today (Thursday)! This race is going to be close all the way to Madrid, but Horner looks to be the strongest. Two more mountain days, finishing on the Angrilu on Saturday, then into Madrid on Sunday. Nice!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

burgrat said:


> Great stage today (Thursday)! This race is going to be close all the way to Madrid, but Horner looks to be the strongest. Two more mountain days, finishing on the Angrilu on Saturday, then into Madrid on Sunday. Nice!


x2. This is getting good!!!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

My feed broke up just as Horner was about to make his move.

It came back in time to see him cross the line, though, so I'm happy. 25 of 28 seconds claimed today. He's in with a chance!

JSR


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

The Vuelta continues to deliver. Shame it get's a bit left out as the final GT of the year.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be laughing at my OP when if things stay this way. Holy crap. Complete opposite of pretty much everyone's expectations.

Still just 3 seconds. If Nibali is fried Valverde and Rod can still do something to him, and will likely make an alliance at this point. It'd be hard to believe he's still got hot legs for tomorrow, let alone two days if the jersey is still up for grabs with that gap.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Ventruck said:


> I'll be laughing at my OP when if things stay this way. Holy crap. Complete opposite of pretty much everyone's expectations.


Not really, according to your poll more people predicted win (23.73%), than an early exit (18.64%). Of course I am viewing "complete opposite" as early exit as opposed to a win or podium finish. I personally figured he would finish, but not win or even finish on the podium.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

jpick915 said:


> Not really, according to your poll more people predicted win (23.73%), than an early exit (18.64%). Of course I am viewing "complete opposite" as early exit as opposed to a win or podium finish. I personally figured he would finish, but not win or even finish on the podium.


I didn't set a time limit on the poll so some late voters cam in. And lets be honest, who actually thought he was going to win?

Barring a sudden upset tomorrow, I'm at a loss of words.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Post was meant mostly in jest. I don't actually believe anyone really expected him to ride like he has.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would have put money on a spectacular crash. Wouldn't have thought of him as a GT winner.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. The guy has shown a lot of tenaciousness in the past so I voted for he'd finish, but not win. With all his ailments and time off, he was an unknown quantity coming into the race. It's really kind of mind-blowing actually: First US winner of the Vuelta, oldest Grand Tour winner by 5 years... well, he hasn't won yet....


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Interesting how Chris finally had his jersey zipped down a little and he wasn't smiling at the end. He probably put out 110% today but it was worth it because this is an achievement he's going to remember for the rest of his life! Now if he can get a team to fully support him for next years Giro so he can do the same thing on the Zoncolan!!


----------



## poppy (May 29, 2006)

Sure I didnt expect that, why should anyone expect it.
Never the less his race was inspiring, todays stage was maybe the best of this year.

Its a great win and he deserve it, WELL DONE !!!

Hopefully nothing goes wrong tomorrow...


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> I didn't set a time limit on the poll so some late voters cam in. And lets be honest, who actually thought he was going to win?
> 
> Barring a sudden upset tomorrow, I'm at a loss of words.


Yeah, I'm thinking that there were quite a few of what old time Chicago pols would call the graveyard vote. You know, those late returns that put the machine guy over the top in a close election.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking that there were quite a few of what old time Chicago pols would call the graveyard vote. You know, those late returns that put the machine guy over the top in a close election.



:lol: :lol:
....


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The ******* in full red. Nice win.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

burgrat said:


> The ******* in full red. Nice win.


X2


I'm very happy for him!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

There was only one one person that thought Chris would win.....Chris Horner


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

jd3 said:


> There was only one one person that thought Chris would win.....Chris Horner


And he was so very optimistic for a long time. 

A few years ago, a friend of mine whose son is an Olympic kayaker said that everybody who competes at that level have the skills to win, what makes the difference between actually winning and not is mental belief that you ARE going to win. Chris had that.


----------

